# Help Oil Pan Stuck removed all bolts and banged with rubber mallet still stuck



## dtj318 (Jun 3, 2006)

i got every bolt including 3 transgina and two hard to reach bolts next to tranny/fly. HELP. i even tried putting a screwdriver in oil drain plug to try and pry it down the screwdriver bent! this oil pan removal has been a nightmare if i had to do it over i would pay the dealer $400


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Why not try to tap a stiff putty knife into the gasket all the way around?


----------



## dtj318 (Jun 3, 2006)

got it! there were two more hidden tranny bolts thank god i didnt break anything


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

I can't help it ha ha ha :laugh:


----------

